# some pipe work



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Dimming room I did at a high school, tons of pipes going to a dimming rack, all to control the lights and light bar at the theatre in the school. Just thought I would share with everyone, it's been a long time since I've been on this site.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

beautiful work, but what exactly is the purpose of all those extra bends? does somthing have to fit in there?


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

??? If you are talking about the offsets, I had to mount a 4 foot gutter on each side of the dimmer rack. The room was only 10 foot by 4 foot, with 6 panels two transformers a amplifier rack, the dimmer rack, and the auxiliary panel. I literally only had a inch or so of play in some areas haha. It was ridiculous, but i enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow bro, that is an awesome pipe job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What kind of hours are in all that bending?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

smiley mcrib said:


> Dimming room I did at a high school, tons of pipes going to a dimming rack, all to control the lights and light bar at the theatre in the school. Just thought I would share with everyone, it's been a long time since I've been on this site.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of hours are in all that bending?


Thanks, and I spent around a month from start to finish. If I remeber correctly, it was about 3000' of conduit, with the feeders and all the branch circuits. I wish I would of taken a picture after all the wire was pulled in!


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Or 160 hours to be exact


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

smiley mcrib said:


> Or 160 hours to be exact


Sems like good time, that's a lot of pipe.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

I enjoyed it, it was tough having limited options on the placement of everything. The parallel 60 offsets came out nice, it's actually the first time I've ever done parallel offsets. Google saved my ass that time !


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

More pictures from the job


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Again, more pictures


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

The other electric room I did for this high school


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

All the hallway, stairwell, and outside lights, foyer lights too, are controlled by this blue box. Programmed to turn on off ,similar to a time clock. Except every switch in this building is controlled by cat 5, every light in the room.is programmed for different scenarios. It is a little much, but I'm sure it is very energy efficient.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

All nice looking work.


----------



## Brain John (Jul 15, 2016)

Very nice job, but we wonder why schools are such a large part of a county budget,

The football fields here are astro turf, lighting that is incredible for what 8 games a year, maybe a few soccer matches.


WASTE


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice to see that you take pride in your work.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Brain John said:


> Very nice job, but we wonder why schools are such a large part of a county budget,
> 
> The football fields here are astro turf, lighting that is incredible for what 8 games a year, maybe a few soccer matches.
> 
> ...


Somebody told me classrooms are used for less than 8 hours a day, and that's not even throughout the entire year! Replace those kids' desks with treadmills hooked to generators and wring some productivity out of the little layabouts.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I can see I'm not worthy. That is a masterpiece!


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Brain John said:


> Very nice job, but we wonder why schools are such a large part of a county budget,
> 
> The football fields here are astro turf, lighting that is incredible for what 8 games a year, maybe a few soccer matches.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. The amount of money they are spending on this school is incredible, this school has two glass sky bridges for crying out loud!


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Just thought I would upload more pictures. I don't really know much, just lurk on this website to gain knowledge. I like bending pipe though.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Some more pics of my work. Mainly new commercial, just pipe work. One picture has a awesome view of a cabin we were wiring on the mountain with solar panels and all that fun stuff.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Some day......(sigh)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Some day......(sigh)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you trying to make a chair? I know guys who would always do that.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Some day......(sigh)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some would say that is art work :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually this is one of my favorites. I miss bending 1/2"emt, you can do almost anything with it!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> Actually this is one of my favorites. I miss bending 1/2"emt, you can do almost anything with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice bro, going around those pillars is such a pain in the butt. I usually end up using a lb or something, I like how that turned out


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Biscuits said:


> Actually this is one of my favorites. I miss bending 1/2"emt, you can do almost anything with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty snazzy bending there bro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

nice concentric bends..always loved being able to do that. Always hated when my pretty conduit runs would get covered by drop ceilings though..ugh.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Part of the dimming rack for the high school theatre, and a good ole wyoming sunrise.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

smiley mcrib said:


> Part of the dimming rack for the high school theatre, and a good ole wyoming sunrise.


Dimmer rack is a dime a dozen now the sunrise....beautiful!


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dimmer rack is a dime a dozen now the sunrise....beautiful!


Really? First dimming rack I've ever done or seen, didn't think they were they were common.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> Really? First dimming rack I've ever done or seen, didn't think they were they were common.


One of my first jobs on a high school reno was a new dimming rack.. That was 20+ years ago.. Lotsa pipe and wire!


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> One of my first jobs on a high school reno was a new dimming rack.. That was 20+ years ago.. Lotsa pipe and wire!


Well, I only have 4.5 years under my belt  everything is still so new and fascinating and shiny to me haha


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

smiley mcrib said:


> Well, I only have 4.5 years under my belt  everything is still so new and fascinating and shiny to me haha


Keep learning and always ask the questions.. The ones that say they've seen everything there is in this trade and done it all, have only seen a very small portion of it...


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Another sunrise photo


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of the industrial stuff I got to do, might look like nothing to some of you guys but it was my first time hooking anything up like this and found it quite enjoyable


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Led lighting I did at a bar, it was an Irish bar and looks pretty cool inside


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> Keep learning and always ask the questions.. The ones that say they've seen everything there is in this trade and done it all, have only seen a very small portion of it...


That's why I follow this site. There is still alot of learning I need to do, and there are alot of brilliant people on this site.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Some day......(sigh)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks like some of my attempts. I'm horrible since I rarely use pipe .


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Great pipe bending. You're Union?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Great pipe bending. You're Union?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that it should matter, but i am nonunion.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

smiley mcrib said:


> Not that it should matter, but i am nonunion.


Just _assumed_ often that Union guys do the most pipe work.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Just _assumed_ often that Union guys do the most pipe work.


I often get asked if I'm union when I show my work, I know the union usually does higher quality work. And non union is considered "rat work "... unfortunately, that's not always the case. I'm pro union, without unions I wouldn't have my pay scale or insurance benefits. But at this point in time, I'm working for a non union shop. And there are plenty of great electricians in both union and non union.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry if I went on a rant, I just see alot of threads and debates about union versus nonunion and I wanted to end the argument before it even happened.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I only ask because most nonunion fits around here would never be able to carry labor for pipe work like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I only ask because most nonunion fits around here would never be able to carry labor for pipe work like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, sorry for jumping the gun then :blink:


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

How much are the school taxes in that neighborhood ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

smiley mcrib said:


> Or 160 hours to be exact


Crew structure, 2.5?


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Suncoast Power said:


> Crew structure, 2.5?


Ummm, can you explain the question? I not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Spark Master said:


> How much are the school taxes in that neighborhood ?



I honestly don't know. But I know there has been 4 new high schools built/remodeled this year. Town has about 60k. Oil was booming hard, city put alot of money into the school system. Now oil busted HARD, unemployment rate of 7% in a town of 60k. After this school, no new construction or remodels anymore. Town went from building like crazy to having lots of houses for sale and slowly becoming a ghost town.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

drspec said:


> That looks like some of my attempts. I'm horrible since I rarely use pipe .


Why you showing pictures of my pipe work? lol


----------

